
Leaked documents reveal Huawei’s operations to build NK’s network infra - some_random
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/leaked-documents-reveal-huaweis-secret-operations-to-build-north-koreas-wireless-network/2019/07/22/583430fe-8d12-11e9-adf3-f70f78c156e8_story.html
======
londons_explore
Why shouldn't they build network infrastructure there?

There are millions of poor people in NK, and international sanctions are a big
part of what keeps their quality of life in the gutter. Giving them access to
information and communications will improve the lives of millions.

